# Vw gti rns510 radio issue. Power cycle, display blanks off.



## GS1125 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello my fellow techies out there.
I am new to this platform and hoping i can find an answer to issue i have with this rns510 nav/radio device.
Unit was a problem from prevoius owner and now my problem. It keeps powering down or loosing power to display and selective pushbuttons.
Prevoius owner tried software upgrade, with no such luck.
It seems to me like a internal power supply issue or hard drive failing to boot up?
I am lloking for some feedback on possible repairs or tips on diagnosing problem.
Unit is currently removed from car and on bench for a visual inspection of internal parts.
Any help or similar model issue, please advise.
Thank you
gs1125


----------



## bflauaus (Jul 30, 2012)

*RNS510 Radio Issue*

I have recently(past 3 weeks) been experiencing the same issue with my RNS510; HW: H65; SW: 3696 in a 2013 Passat. The radio will be on satellite(Sirius/XM) and the unit will go on mute, then reset. It happens twice on a 30 minute commute. No noticeable patterns to the reset.

Has anyone experienced recent resets on their units as well?

Best Regards,


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

Overheating issues?


----------



## jayski (Apr 26, 2016)

*4366*

Try updating to firmware 4366 if you haven't already. It may help.
I have the firmware just message me.
Realize this is an older thread but thought I'd try.


----------



## Jamasi (Oct 23, 2020)

*Modification is a technical job and requires professionalism.*

I have seen a person realize wireless interconnection with Apple after installing WIFI on RNS510.


----------

